# I'm disturbed.



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I finally found my other ADF..Torn to bits. I was doing a gravel clean and I see the body, bones and everything. :blueshake:


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

thats awful i wonder what happened to the poor guy


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My ADF has had to hide for his life from my betta in both my sorority tank and individual male tanks. Others have had their bettas fins torn to bits by the frog. Personally, I don't think they are an appropriate tank mate for betta and are better off in their own tanks that are better suited to the specific needs of the adf.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya i have heard from someone on this forum that their betta attacked and killed their ADF


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah. my mom is going to get a 5.5 gallon for my betta.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, but I find it pretty impressive that a Betta fish can kill a frog.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Impressive it may be, but mostly frightening.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

The awkward thing is, now my betta went missing.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Did he jump?


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm...my Betta was missing for a day and I found him hanging out in the small cave I had in my tank. He was sick


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't think he jumped because I've found no body.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there something in the tank that could be killing your fish and frogs? A disease perhaps? If your frog died in the tank from something then the fish and other frog would have eaten it or it could have been stages of decomposition. My friends mouse died and she didn't find it for a week (she clearly never cleaned) and when she found it the other two mice had eaten it completely, nothing but bones. 

As for ADF's with betta's it depends on the betta's and frogs. My boys get along just fine and even sit in the gravel side by side. Never had a fight nor a tail nip but they enjoy spending time together. Since my frog was moved to a hospital tank for chystrid fungus my betta has been eating his tail to a stump from the stress of losing him but I'm getting him shrimp as a temp tank mate until Bilbo can live with him again.

In any community tank the fish will eat their dead. I have seen this with everything from platys to goldfish. Once a fish dies or even gets too sick to move it's food.


----------

